# Pictures of cars with Rota wheels?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I am lookin for photos of cars with 16" or hell even 17" rota subzero and rota circuit 8 wheels. If anyone has come across any or has pictures of their own can they post them. I'd like to see hwo they look on an actual car.

Anyone have experience with the gunmetal paint on the rotas? I have heard some people complain about the black paint having no clear coat and being really shitty but havent heard anything about the other colors.

Thanks!


----------



## LLColeslaw (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm actually looking to order a set of black 16" subzeros next week. I'll put up some pics as soon as I take em. 

I asked the same thing about gunmetals but was told two different things - one guy said they're very dark metallic gray, and another said they're basically black with the gloss coat on them. Either way, I'd still prefer the plain black ones. Gunmetal is such an ambiguous term these days... 

I found a pic of a 200sx with bronze 16" subzeros...i'll post it back up here when i find the link.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks! 

I wasnt sure if i liked the look of the C8's and I sorta liked the subzero's but they like you said look very dark. I was lookin for more of a lighter gunmetal color... 

Has anyone seen any cars with bronze wheels on the "platinum silver" sentra color? Im curious if it would look good or not as an alternative to the gunmetal.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i have a friend who has a black 200sx with 16" bronze subzeros, they actually look nice


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

You dont happen to have a picture of his car do ya? I'm just wondering how bronzey they look and how light they are. In the picture on the machiii website they look sorta light but i saw a picture of one on an integra and they looked darker which i like better. Ahhhh the decisions.....


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

*16" Subzeros - 205/45/16 Ecsta 712*

http://www.geocities.com/praedusrogue/dirty.JPG
sorry really dirty, and really tall grass. I was painting the lenses with candy apple red.

http://www.geocities.com/praedusrogue/200sx.JPG
not a great pic. Was our Nissan meet at Hot Import Nights in Orlando. 

FYI: Center caps dont fit on the front, you gotta get creative. I had extra bolts that fit on the drive axle from replacement on previous sentra. Two part epoxy, and spun the caps on. Not to bad.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hmmm i can't seem to view the pics... Thats same size tire I was gonna get too so really be nice to see these. Can you email them to me @ [email protected] Thanks 

I was gonna go without the center caps so that shouldnt be too much of an issue. 

How about hubcentric rings? Today when I was lookin for wheels on the net I saw something about hubcentric rings that go inside the wheel. Were these neeeded?

I didnt get to see them yet but what color do you have? I like gunmetal but they look almost black in some pics and I like the bronze but I'm afaid they will be too bronzish and too light colored.

Here are the two photochopped versions on my color car but I dont know how acurate the colors are, thats what im sorta worried about. Hopefully I can just make a decision tomorrow and order something since my coilvoers come in next week.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Front driver side. Thats grass stuck on, not curb checks.









Rear drivers side.









Side View









Side View #2

Sorry my car is such a mess. It has rained continuously here for about a week and half. I'm lucky I got those pics.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Sweet thanks, nice pics. 

Looks like the car in the background is just like my sentra


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Neil said:


> *Looks like the car in the background is just like my sentra *


hehe, mine 2

maybe if he has time he can change the wheels on one side from the 200 to the sentra so u can see what they really look like on your car? sounds like a bit of trouble tho


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Hah good idea, i doubt he'd go through that much trouble though 

Have you ever seen our color car with bronze wheels on it? Curious how it would match.


----------



## LLColeslaw (Mar 3, 2003)

are those flat blacks or gunmetals?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Rotas wheels are strange colors, their gunmetal almost looks black and their steel grey is almost gunmetalish and their bronze is a less saturated bronze than you usually see...


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

They are flat blacks. My sentra (now my sister's) is the Silver Mint Color. Its very blue/green, so I dont know if it would look good to compare.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nice car.*

Similar setup.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks for postin Wes. Heres a couple more that I found in case anyone is wondering what some other colors look like on a car for real.

Gunmetal 










Bronze










Steel Grey (i have a pic at work of steel grey). I think im gonna buy steel grey morrow cuz I think it looks bit lighter than gunmetal and more like anthrcite that I want.


----------

